# Education needed on adapting a road bike into a week long tourer.



## Fr Ted Crilly (Feb 7, 2002)

Later this year a friend and I hope to ride across Washington state from Seattle to Spokane over a period of 1 week. The longest tour I've ever done to this point was about 15 years ago - 115 miles over 2 days - so I'm not exactly up to speed on the art of touring. I'm not too worried about the distances necessary for this tour as I get plenty of miles every week from commuting and fast weekend rides, however I am wondering if I have a bike that is up to the task. As it stands at the minute, the plan is to somehow attach a pannier rack onto the back of my Bianchi Veloce, (which doesn't have eyelets), and possibly run slightly bigger tyres, (25c or bigger if possible). Using plastic P-clamps attached to the seat stays I presently have SKS fenders installed but I'm not sure whether this arrangement would be strong enough to support a rack and bags. We're hoping to do this relatively lightweight so these panniers won't be overloaded, (20 pounds max maybe?). Gearing on this bike at present is a triple front chainring and a 27 tooth cog at the rear so I'm guessing that this will be sufficient. 
Assuming wider tyres are installed I doubt it will be possible to use fenders as there is minimal clearance right now using 23c tyres with the lightweight SKS fenders. I'm led to believe it can rain at any time of the year in Seattle but at the minute I'm betting on a dry week in August and leaving the fenders at home. 
So, the question is whether this bike is up to the task?I know it was designed as a pure road bike and is far from ideal, but if fitting a loaded rack onto the seat stays is possible, are there any other reasons why I might have trouble touring with a Bianchi Veloce? 
As mentioned above, I'm just about new to all this so any suggestions or advice would be appreciated.
Thanks.


----------



## KeeponTrekkin (Aug 29, 2002)

*The luggage Rack is obviously your challenge...*

I've never seen one installed with P clips, but as long as the clips are sturdy enough and won't damage the seat stays, I suppose it could be done.

An alternative is a big seat bag like a Carridice (see http://www.peterwhitecycles.com/carradice.asp). These also eliminate the risk of heel strike on your pannier bags. These are very popular for randonneurs but obviously inadequate if you intend to camp. You can keep your fenders with this option too.

Lower tire pressure and wider tires will increase comfort. I think you know this and it seems like if you want the fenders, you are limited to a 25mm tire. That's better than a 23!

Good luck.... Send postcards and photos....


----------



## YuriB (Mar 24, 2005)

I think you could put an omm rack on if you want panniers
http://www.oldmanmountain.com/rear_rack_page.htm


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Get a BOB trailer and you are set without having to mess with your bike at all (although for a week long trip wider tires would be nice).


----------



## PdxMark (Feb 3, 2004)

Consider a Yak trailer from BOB.

http://www.bobtrailers.com/trailers/trailer.php?product_id=10

They easily connect to almost any bike, ride well, avoid the problem of bearing loads on clipped-on racks, and are versatile.


----------



## Fr Ted Crilly (Feb 7, 2002)

MB1 said:


> Get a BOB trailer and you are set without having to mess with your bike at all (although for a week long trip wider tires would be nice).


The BOB trailer looks nice but for a week of lightweight touring, isn't it maybe overkill? The more space I have the more stuff I'll be tempted to being along. I was thinking that a lightweight tent, (for two persons), lightweight sleeping bag, lightweight sleeping pad, an extra pair of shorts, jersey & socks, rain gear, casual evening clothes, (hiking trousers, t-shirt, fleece & sandals), a small reserve of food to get us to the next store, and some basic bike tools would be everything that I would need to bring. I'd hardly need a BOB trailer for all that, or am I forgetting something?
Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Fr Ted Crilly (Feb 7, 2002)

YuriB said:


> I think you could put an omm rack on if you want panniers
> http://www.oldmanmountain.com/rear_rack_page.htm



I'd never seen those Cardice saddle bags, but even their largest at 24 litres might be a bit small for a week long tour.
That OMM rack looks like a nice idea, but it does seem a bit pricey. Is that your bike YuriB in the picture? I'm assuming the rack works well and you're pleased with it if you're recommending it?

Thanks.


----------



## bigrider (Jun 27, 2002)

Fr Ted Crilly said:


> The BOB trailer looks nice but for a week of lightweight touring, isn't it maybe overkill? The more space I have the more stuff I'll be tempted to being along. I was thinking that a lightweight tent, (for two persons), lightweight sleeping bag, lightweight sleeping pad, an extra pair of shorts, jersey & socks, rain gear, casual evening clothes, (hiking trousers, t-shirt, fleece & sandals), a small reserve of food to get us to the next store, and some basic bike tools would be everything that I would need to bring. I'd hardly need a BOB trailer for all that, or am I forgetting something?
> Thanks for the advice.



+1 on the trailer. If you can, borrow one from a fellow cyclist. It is far from overkill. I had the pannier setup on my bike for a three day trip last year. My buddy borrowed a BOB. After the trip I bought a BOB knockoff from Nashbar and a waterproof bag to go with it. The next trip, all my stuff will be dry, and the trailer reduces the chance of pinch flats and half the extra weight on my frame and rear wheel. I think the trailer rig handles better than the pannier loaded bike as well. 


As far as what you forgot. I would bring a backpacker stove too. I would think about bringing a book, mp3 player, and packpacking led light. I would bring a small chammy towel and personal hygiene items. I would include aspirin, a small vial of bag balm, vaseline, sunscreen, a few bandaids. etc. Basically, I pack like I am going on a hiking trip without the water filter and the food.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*It is not about the trailer-it is about your bike.*



Fr Ted Crilly said:


> The BOB trailer looks nice but for a week of lightweight touring, isn't it maybe overkill? The more space I have the more stuff I'll be tempted to being along. I was thinking that a lightweight tent, (for two persons), lightweight sleeping bag, lightweight sleeping pad, an extra pair of shorts, jersey & socks, rain gear, casual evening clothes, (hiking trousers, t-shirt, fleece & sandals), a small reserve of food to get us to the next store, and some basic bike tools would be everything that I would need to bring. I'd hardly need a BOB trailer for all that, or am I forgetting something?
> Thanks for the advice.


You have a short chainstay, tight clearance high performance rig. Trying to carry a weeks worth of camping out stuff on your bike creates all sorts of problems (steering-with all the weight on an upright short wheelbase rig, heel clearance-your feet hitting the panniers, wheel/tire overload-skinny rims and tires aren't made for carrying lots of dead weight) that using a trailer instantly solves. 

You are still going to need the gear range and brakes to pull and stop the weight of the stuff you are hauling but you already have that on your triple equipped bike. How much stuff you carry is strictly up to you but a BOB will easily carry 70 pounds (I suggest you pack less).

OTOH you could just stuff all that junk in a back pack and call home for a pick-up after half a day of riding. :blush2: :aureola: :mad2: :idea:


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*or*



MB1 said:


> OTOH you could just stuff all that junk in a back pack and call home for a pick-up after half a day of riding. :blush2: :aureola: :mad2: :idea:


OTOOH, use a large Camelbak and just ride it straight through. ;-)


----------



## Fr Ted Crilly (Feb 7, 2002)

Fixed said:


> OTOOH, use a large Camelbak and just ride it straight through. ;-)


Seattle to Spokane is about 508 miles, isn't it? Maybe a support crew and a mini-van is what I need!

For the time being I think I'd prefer to do this 500 odd miles the slow way and enjoy the view. The more I think about what's been said, the trailer sounds like a great idea. Another idea might be to get a new bike, (never a bad idea is it?). The Bianchi Volpe has been catching my eye recently and seems ideal for touring and then using as a new commuter, (possibly fixed) and for general relaxed, slow Sunday riding with the GF.


----------



## PdxMark (Feb 3, 2004)

Fixed said:


> OTOOH, use a large Camelbak and just ride it straight through. ;-)


LOL. That's no fair, because you'd do it...fixed. It's called Cannonball 2007. It starts Saturday, June 23th, 2007 at 3AM. 17 of the 275 miles aren't on the freeway... :thumbsup: 


http://www.redmondcyclingclub.org/Cannonball/index.html


----------



## Fr Ted Crilly (Feb 7, 2002)

PdxMark said:


> LOL. That's no fair, because you'd do it...fixed. It's called Cannonball 2007. It starts Saturday, June 23th, 2007 at 3AM. 17 of the 275 miles aren't on the freeway... :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> http://www.redmondcyclingclub.org/Cannonball/index.html


What sort of person wants to ride 258 miles on a freeway? I think I'd spend every second thinking it was to be my last. Maybe the drivers are better up there.
I'm still going to ride between these two cities - the slow and scenic way.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*sure*



Fr Ted Crilly said:


> Seattle to Spokane is about 508 miles, isn't it? Maybe a support crew and a mini-van is what I need!
> 
> For the time being I think I'd prefer to do this 500 odd miles the slow way and enjoy the view. The more I think about what's been said, the trailer sounds like a great idea. Another idea might be to get a new bike, (never a bad idea is it?). The Bianchi Volpe has been catching my eye recently and seems ideal for touring and then using as a new commuter, (possibly fixed) and for general relaxed, slow Sunday riding with the GF.


I've used a trailer quite a bit with the mountain bike hauling a chainsaw and trail maintenance gear up and down really rough terrain, and it works well. If it works for that, I think it should for what you're doing. I think MB1 has used one lots, too. You won't be pulling a paceline, though.

You could go with a seatpost mount rack and a large trunk bag/pannier system, plus a small backpack. The one rack someone posted a photo of that attaches to the rear axle and seat stays would work, too. But, if you can find a used trailer, that would probably be cheaper, and man can you haul a lot of stuff! 

Don't forget to take a spare tube/patch kit for the trailer, plus make sure your pump works for the more-than-likely Schrader valve on it, too.


----------



## M.J. (Jan 28, 2004)

if you check the trip reports in Poland - you'll see that a friend of mine and I used the Carradice 24 litre seat post bag on a week long tour in eastern europe - we also had frame bags and I had a handlebar bag - it was perfect for credit card touring - don't know how much you wanna bring


----------



## Spinfinity (Feb 3, 2004)

*Recommended Volpes over the years.*

A brother-in-law and a friend both got one and love it. One of the best versatile bikes on the market. 

As for what to bring, my experience is being happier with 3 pair of shorts. I wash mine out at the end of the day and dry them on the top of my sleeping bag/tent. If it rains before they dry it's nice to have a third pair so as not to have to choose between the wet pair, the dirty pair or finding a laundromat. 



Fr Ted Crilly said:


> The Bianchi Volpe has been catching my eye recently and seems ideal for touring and then using as a new commuter, (possibly fixed) and for general relaxed, slow Sunday riding with the GF.


----------



## Sledgehammer03 (Mar 7, 2006)

Fr Ted Crilly said:


> Seattle to Spokane is about 508 miles, isn't it? Maybe a support crew and a mini-van is what I need!
> 
> For the time being I think I'd prefer to do this 500 odd miles the slow way and enjoy the view. The more I think about what's been said, the trailer sounds like a great idea. Another idea might be to get a new bike, (never a bad idea is it?). The Bianchi Volpe has been catching my eye recently and seems ideal for touring and then using as a new commuter, (possibly fixed) and for general relaxed, slow Sunday riding with the GF.



More like 300, going the long way.


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

What about this?

https://www.rivbike.com/webalog/baggage_racks/20108.html


----------



## Fr Ted Crilly (Feb 7, 2002)

Sledgehammer03 said:


> More like 300, going the long way.


I'm thinking the very long way - via Canada.


----------

